

How to win at rock, paper, scissors - sphericalgames
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/11051704/How-to-always-win-at-rock-paper-scissors.html

======
lionyo
If they were equally good, why not coin flip instead?

~~~
wodenokoto
I think it is because it was a Japanese CEO and in my experience Japanese
people really like to throw rock paper scissor for all sorts of things.

